# Way to Go Millie



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

As some of you may remember I took Millie to Agility Training a couple of weeks back, only had 3 lessons before the lady who ran it decided to quit. I'd only done absolute basics in those 3 lessons, ie jump over poles on the ground, go through tunnel and a something else I can't even remember.

Well tonight we started back at Agility at the same place but with a different lady, Gladys. Well Gladys hadn't come across a cockapoo before so was pleased to finally meet one. 

Gladys has a different training method, taking us into the arena one at a time. So she tries Millie on jumping over one low level pole, then two, then three. Millie did this without any problem . So she tries Millie on the Walk On, a bit like a wide balance beam. Again no problem, even did the 'touch' at the end. Next the A Frame, again Millie got it. Finally, one jump straight onto the tunnel. Gladys was impressed  Her eyes were popping, it was evident she was excited. She said that her friend had a 10 week old cockapoo and if this is what cockapoos are capable of, she was going to have to borrow friends cockapoo and train it up.

Then on the second time in the arena, we tried the tyre, which she did, although once we incorporated it with the long jump she did nip round the side twice, until I showed her again what I needed her to to. We finished with three jumps all on an angle so she had to round a corner and through the tunnel.

Apart from the Seesaw, High A Frame and High Walk On, we tried everything. Millie was keen and did I thought exceptionally well. Gladys was gushing by now.

What can I say, rock on Cockapoo's. I'm thrilled Millie enjoyed it so much and just seemed to understand so quickly.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Rock on Millie!! Well done both of you. I think cockapoos were made for agility, they seem to pick it up soooooo quickly. Woo hoo!!! You go girls.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Wooohooo Millie, what a little star she is Julie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go Rockstar!!! got yourself a talented poo there!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

There was another lady there who took the money and she said she didn't Agility but Obedience. She was glad that I was taking part in Agility as in her words, cockapoos are badly behaved and people get them thinking they are just cute cuddly dogs, but in reality they needed lots of training because they are so intelligent and lively. 

Hey-ho, I guess she's allowed her opinion


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh phooey!! Weller and I had a taster session at Rally too and he just took to it so fast. So they can do anything that requires a brain and a strong ability to please!
I do think though that they need to be at least a year old, not just for the physical maturity but mentally too.
I hope Millie makes her eat her words!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm just wondering, because Millie did try Rally too, at about 10 months. It was at 7.30 at night on a floodlit area. She really struggled to concentrate and do it. She wasn't happy with the dark at that time and I put it down to that, but maybe it was because she was too young also. 

Maybe this is what she meant by teaching Obedience, the high end serious stuff, which is definitely not Millie's thing. She enjoys too much fun


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Millie! I'm be interested in agility too. Biscuit's 10 months now so thought I'd wait until he was a bit older too. Sounds good fun! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yay! Go Millie! :whoo: Sounds like she was a superstar! :star:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done Millie - I would love to do agility with Beau but am waiting until she is completely off steroids as the days she is on them she is a bit "odd"! Give me lively and intelligent any day as we have the best of all worlds - cute and cuddly too  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Millie - we always knew you were a star in the making...

I went with Betty to her second obedience class last night....it was at 7.30PM, the class/instruction was great but Betty was just a bit dopey...I wonder if she is just too worn out at that time of day having played with Ted all day???


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done Millie! I think cockapoos were made for agility, Vincent LOVES it!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Well done Millie - we always knew you were a star in the making...
> 
> I went with Betty to her second obedience class last night....it was at 7.30PM, the class/instruction was great but Betty was just a bit dopey...I wonder if she is just too worn out at that time of day having played with Ted all day???


I wouldn't be at all surprised if Betty was too tired.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done Millie 
You must have been very proud watching her.
It's great that you've found something that she clearly loves and excels at


----------

